# Updated Lettering



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Clear and easy to read. I like it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good. It's simple and not too much to look at and try to figure out.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Fresh and clean:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember some past pictures you've posted that made me want to try and read what the pipes said. I don't know how you changed it (if at all) but I don't find myself trying to read this. That's good. I like the look, clean and easy to digest.








Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I remember some past pictures you've posted that made me want to try and read what the pipes said. I don't know how you changed it (if at all) but I don't find myself trying to read this. That's good. I like the look, clean and easy to digest.
> 
> Paul


Interesting....

Maybe it is just because you have seen the logo before. Nothing changed except that I did increase the overall size this time. That said, you are not the first to ask what the pipes spell. 

I kind of like that since it means people are staring at it longer.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great , should get some positive attention 

the water works font is too cartoonish for my liking , like a clown should be driving, lol 

I also didn't try to read the pipes, my brain went to the letter font


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> ...the water works font is too cartoonish for my liking , like a clown should be driving, lol...


:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

hope that doesnt break yer heart


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> hope that doesnt break yer heart


All he needs now is the clown suit


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> hope that doesnt break yer heart


Not at all GP. 

Regarding your post MizBiz just said "Sounds like he knows you pretty well." :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

it was with good intentions, I assure you


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't you have an area code on phone number?

Looks good.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Don't you have an area code on phone number?
> 
> Looks good.


Why would he need an area code ???

How many companies with the same name in that area with a clown mobile ... Lol ... Sorry Biz


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Don't you have an area code on phone number?
> 
> Looks good.


We only have one area code for the whole state


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> We only have one area code for the whole state


 That's amazing. I think we have 12 different area codes in Mich, & atleast 4 different ones within 10 square miles of me.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks good, no cheesy slogan!......and away go troubles down.......


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Like the plates John! :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Don't you have an area code on phone number?
> 
> Looks good.


Only one area code in my immediate service area.


----------

